# ABKC's Newest Champion: Gorilla Kennel's The Prophecy



## pitbullmamanatl

Congratulations to CH Gorilla Kennel's The Prophecy for becoming the newest ABKC champion this past Saturday here in Atlanta. Big ups to Bully the Kid and his wife, Mrs Bully the Kid, for putting in work with this boy; furthermore, big ups to Michael Jordan of Gorilla Kennels for producing such a bangin bully. Hands down he is the nicest American Bully I have ever put my hands on. Congrats to Gorilla Camp for adding yet another member to the ABKC CH/GRCH list.


----------



## Celestial88

Awesome! And such a looker too! Congrats to BTK


----------



## Mach0

Congrats !!!


----------



## PRSweetKandi

Handsome. I'm in love


----------



## MamaTank

Wow, he's gorgeous!!


----------



## BullyTheKid

Thank you everyone! And L Dog you are too kind to Mr C!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

BullyTheKid said:


> Thank you everyone! And L Dog you are too kind to Mr C!!!


You know I love me some Prophecy!


----------



## dixieland

Congrats!!


----------



## MY MIKADO

Awesome looking boy. Congrats Bully the Kid!!


----------



## oslak

Nice , very good looking Bully 

Congratulations Sir


----------



## Black Rabbit

YAY!!!!!! Congrats :woof: :woof: I just knew he was gunna do great


----------



## Pink

Beautiful dog. Congrats!


----------



## ames

such a handsome pup! Congratulations!!


----------

